# Marjal Costa Blanca (Crevillente)



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody staying there now? Is there much room ? Thinking of coming Thu/Fri for a few days. Also will the outdoor pool still be open as it seems that short stays have to pay to go in the indoor pool complex.
We will be on ACSI am I right in thinking that you only get 3/4kw a day then pay for the rest.

Thanks John


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems like nobody is around there at the moment John.... by the way, it was very nice to meet up with you in Calpe!

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont think you will have any problems with space as it's a huge campsite.. Cant help ref pool...

ref ACSI.. yes they give a small amount but unless you start running heaters etc it should be enough... We last went in March and it was lashing down and freezing cold. Thought we had free electric and used 2 days worth in 1 afternoon / evening.. !!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are on the other Marjal campsite and all the facilities here are open, I presume that Crevillente will be the same, you need the outdoor pool at the moment as it is very hot.

As stated previously there is plenty of room as it is a very big site.

We are receiving 4kw per day free here and we do not use it all, I have been informed that they will be reviewing this in January and I will post a message if anything changes.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------

